# These unknowns on ash's site



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry if somebody has already IDed these before, I'm not on this part of the board much. That aside, anybody know what these are?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres another.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. brandtii.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow for serious? I'm not gonna doubt you since you always seem on the money, awesome, maybe I'll try to get one if I can.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They were sold to ash as white piranha and when ash asked where they came from he said the same place as piraya. Ash has a boatload of em.
Ash didn't know for sure they were brantii or not. Looks like he colored up alot.
Congrats man! That was another thing they did not show much color at ash's Which i am starting to think that the pic isn't of the unidentifieds that ash has.
Maybe i can see if i can send ya one frank.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

SWEET! So what you're saying is I can pretty much score a brandti for 25 bones?????


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice pickup for $25!!!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

lol I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gonna jump on one of these, hell maybe two, nah I'll just get one. YAY! can't wait to order him!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i have one of the second pic, and it was identified as a brandtii so everyone should jump on them

they are more gold than the average brandtii you see, check out some of my pics if u want to see some clearer pics of them


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

where are your pics you have no gallery??


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah lets see some pics of your fish.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

alright ill get them up in the gallery


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

the second one is what i got and yes... brandtii


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Awesome!!





















I got a new tank coming soon and after its cycled I'll have to pick one up, FOR 25 BUCKS ITS A STEAL! The fish not the tank lol.


----------



## CREEPER415 (May 12, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> Sorry if somebody has already IDed these before, I'm not on this part of the board much. That aside, anybody know what these are?


 looks like a brandtii!


----------

